

Ask HN: What’s the deal with networking? - Sidnicious

I’m young and in a big city. A few days ago, a friend introduced me (at a friendly tech meetup) to a VP at a big, hip company — who turned out to be a truly laid-back and interesting guy. (If either of you is reading this — Hey!)<p>I told him about my company, he talked about his, the guys I was with joined in to talk about the industry. Cool beans.<p>Today my friend asked if I followed up. I had not.<p>Clearly, I am no master of “networking”. I’ve had business cards thrust upon me, but I’m not sure that I’ve ever seen good (non-sleazy) networking out in the real world.<p>I’m curious to know who out there has stories about networking — the good and the bad — and maybe some thoughts for a guy who’s more used to holding a keyboard than a business card.
======
aorshan
Well it seems like you did an excellent job while you were there. When you
meet someone interesting like you did, just have a really laid back
conversation and get to know the person. You don't want to seem pushy or
anything like that. Make sure you get their contact info and give them yours
when you are there. Then either that night or the next morning, shoot them an
email saying how it was really nice to meet them, how much you appreciated any
advice or tips they gave you, essentially show them that you paid attention to
what they said. Most of the time they will email you back saying similar
things. After that it is important to check in every once in a while to
maintain the relationship.

------
amorphid
Here's what I do...

* If I meet someone worth remembering, I get their email address and email them in the spot. I just say hi, cc myself, and formally follow up when I get home. * It's only worth remembering someone if you both have a good reason to interact again in the near future. * Don't bother chasing someone who doesn't return your emails or phone calls.

~~~
katherinehague
While I think notes to remember who to follow-up with are good. I am actually
a bit put-off when someone emails me on the spot. That email contains no
value, except contact info, and pretty much puts the onus on me to create the
follow-up conversation. It also makes me feel like you think you'll forget me
the minute you walk away, so you better do this now before you move on to your
next target. My recommendation would be to follow-up after the event, with an
email that provides some additional context and shows me you are still
interested, that it wasn't just an impulse thing.

------
jwatte
You've got to kiss a lot of frogs. If you're an introvert who would rather
stay home and build product, you're not alone, but you're also not slated for
success in Silicon Valley. Find a partner that complements you, yet shares
your work ethic! (Hard to do)

------
qeorge
Networking == sending business to people;

Follow-up with the VP by sending him work, or an introduction to someone he'd
be interested in meeting.

If you get good at sending business to good vendors you'll become popular very
quickly.

